# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  magia erotica

## kafeto

alguien sabe algo sobre magia erotica de escenario utilizada en despedidas de solter@?

----------


## mago alber

Magia erótica :Confused: , no tengo ni idea de lo que es, xo creo ke si es para una despedida de soltero, es mejor contratar una streper, que te lo agradecerán mas, saludos! xD

y ya que estamos yo pregunto si eso existe y en ke consiste?

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Hay un efecto (No recuerdo el autor) que estas haciendo algunos juegos con una baraja normal y de buenas a primeras se transforma en una baraja en la que ses caras ademas de los indices de las cartas se ven 52 mujeres desnudas 

 :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

También tienes ese de las bolas de esponja que se transforman, en la mano de una chavala del público, en un pene de esponja.
Me parece de mal gusto en una actuación normal pero, en según que circunstancias, resulta gracioso.

----------


## BusyMan

Te refieres al Ding Dong jeje existe en versión magia de cerca, de salón y de escenario (este último es un pedazo po...ón con per..dón).

Si vives en Madrid ponte en contacto con Robín, todo un experto en esta rama ya que trabajar como mago en la Olla Caliente es lo que tiene  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## magoalexander

8-) me gustaria ayudar con ese tema ya que me las ingenie con pocos elementos y mucha imaginacion varias rutinas magicas para despedidas de soltero tanto para mujeres como para hombres 
¿¿¿te interesa :Confused:  te las mando sin compromiso...

----------


## garibo

tengo un juego especial despedida de solteras o gays, es muy divertido, lo vendo al que este interesado.
seguro que no habeis oido hablar de el?....
pue os lo recomiendo al que se dedique a las despedidas
un saludo:
garibo

----------


## fernando santos

No consigo imaginarme a Dai Vernon haciendo esta magia ni a Ascanio ni a Slidini .....

----------


## Patito

> No consigo imaginarme a Dai Vernon haciendo esta magia ni a Ascanio ni a Slidini .....


Yo sí que me imagino a Jay Sankey...  :Lol:

----------


## alexis1987

garibo podrias decir un poco como es el juego a que precio queires vebnderlo algo ams de informacion

----------


## Eriol-Kun

Vaya, hoy precisamente lo he comentado en otro hilo. Ya existe un hilo dedicado a la pornomagia xDDD

http://www.magiapotagia.com/about3091.html

Estoy empezando a pillar complejo de satiron porque soy el unico que da la referencia...

----------


## Nether

Madre mia como esta el patio! xD Entre la pornomagia y la magia erotica jajaja. Yo lo unico q he visto de ese tipo ha sido en Tijuana a una chica fumarse un cigarro con..ejem...ya sabeis lo q kiero decir.

----------


## jossan

Hola.
Estoy diseñando un show para despedidas y me gustaria intercambiar informacion contigo. Mi mail es, magojossan@hotmail.com

----------


## gilbert-magic

Hola 
Pienso que depende del publico es como se utiliza la magia y no es necesario un efecto "sexual" para una despedida de solteros, por ejemplo una bolsa de cambios en una fiesta infantil te sirve para aparecer dulces, en una despedida te sirve para aparecer preservativos o etc, el chiste es que tu crees tu propia rutina o no!!!

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------


## Vicente

Creo recordar que en la página del Mago Antón hay un efecto tipo carta elástica pero con un tema erótico.Para los que les interese:

http://www.magoanton.com/shop/ficha.php?id=13

Saludos, Vicente.

----------


## mago alcala

Yo creo que cuando hablamos de despedidas de soltero/ra nos viene lo primero a la cabeza cosas pornográficas o eróticas, pero hay varias formas de despedidas:

- Las que hacen los compañeros de una empresa al que se va a casar (y aquí no pega un striper, pero si un mago), que pude ir desde El de la escoba hasta el director general.

- Las que hacen los amigos o amigas (solo para stripers, aquí le meten mano hasta al mago si se descuida).

- Las que van las amigas, las madres, hermanas y abuelas (aquí según el perfil familiar puede cuadrar cualquier cosa).

No es necesario en estos eventos hacer magia con la que bombardeemos con penes y vaginas y otros accesorios similares (también se pueden utilizar pero no es necesario), tiene que ser magia de cerca o de salón (según el espacio y la situación), con los juegos utilizados normalmente, pero con mucho humor y aderezado con un poquito de picante.

Un saludo.

----------


## BusyMan

No entiendo el por qué de añadir el componente erótico a una fiesta de despedida de soltero/a.

Y por qué ensuciar la magia con cosas ajenas a ella? Es como producir mágicamente un poster de beckam y ponerte a hablar de fútbol... a tomar por saco la magia, ya has sacado a la gente de contexto y de ambiente.

Si quieres hacer erotismo me parece perfecto que te saques la minga, pero no la pongas entre cuatro ases.

----------


## Ayy

hombre... si haces aparecer de una caja vacia una mujer desnuda... ahi hay magia y erotismo al mismo tiempo no?

P.D: Busyman....  la minga con los ases? tu con que manipulas cartas :Confused:  jejje

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> me parece perfecto que te saques la minga, pero no la pongas entre cuatro ases.


Evidentemente, quedaría más propio sacar sólo tres ases (Oros, copas y espadas) y la minga para completar.

Pero mejor la magia por un lado y la minga y sus habilidades por otro.. ciertamente.

----------


## mayico

yo creo que nadie de aquí está sacando la minga de nungún sitio, nadie ha hablado de desnudarse ni nada por el estilo, no sé como lo veis vosotros, todo el mundo se refiere... ha darle una historia distinta a sus juegos, ejemplo el dindong que ya se ha comentado.

no estoy ni en contra ni a favor, porque no hay que estarlo, es solo la presentación que le quieras dar. 

usas la magia para hacer reir? usas la magia para poner en tensión (mentalismo) no se... y tantos fines que hay... que porqué en una despedida de soltero/a no puedes darle un poco de picante? ayer mismo en televisión juan tamariz dijo que se consideraba un poco picante, abria que verlo en este tipo de fiestas.

un saludo de mayico

----------


## jossan

Yo tambien pienso que es cuestion de presentacion. Aunque es verdad que juegos como el bragas siglo 21 y el ding dong son mas apropiados para este estilo.

----------


## darckmaster

> No entiendo el por qué de añadir el componente erótico a una fiesta de despedida de soltero/a.
> 
> Y por qué ensuciar la magia con cosas ajenas a ella? Es como producir mágicamente un poster de beckam y ponerte a hablar de fútbol...


bamos BusyMan Cada quien a lo suyo, me párese que es cosa de cada quien a mi me llamo la atención eso de el erotismo en la magia y sinceramente me párese creativo en cierto sentido tiene su arte y ciencia, además como todos sabemos en la magia reina la creatividad y por eso no todos lo magos son iguales, imagínate que todos los magos hicieran el mismo truco de la misma forma en el mismo contexto y situación, vamos hay que ponerse un poco creativo y mas importante aun, dejar que cada quien haga lo suyo como le plazca. 8-)   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

No estoy deacuerdo con las críticas a la magia erótica como no lo estoy con las críticas a la gore, a la mental, a la infantil o a cualquier otro tipo de magia.

Si el espectador sabe de que va la cosa y lo acepta en mi opinión vale todo, como en la cama, nunca mejor dicho. Tenemos el ejemplo del video de la stripper con el fp. En mi opinión, buenísimo. Eso si, en una fiesta infantil no pega...

 :Oops:  

Lo que no entiendo es ir por la calle con una cámara haciendole el Dindon al primero que pasa por allí.

Busy, supongo que no lo compartes, pero supongo que entender la relación despedida-erotismo es fácil y la entiendes.

----------


## Némesis

Pues mira por donde, yo estoy con Busy (¡que no sirva de precedente!). Cierto lo que dices, Gandalf, que determinado público, en circunstancias muy concretas, acepta el toque "picante". Ahora bien, abusar de ello es sacar la magia totalmente de contexto. me explicaré con un ejemplo:

Supongamos el caso opuesto. Imaginemos que estamos viendo una peli erótica y, después de un fervoroso coito, el protagonista le dice a la chica: "Mira, te voy a enseñar un truco". Saca las Bikes y le hace un juego genial en pelotita picada... Queda extraño, ¿verdad? Entendedme, no veo nada mal hacer algún chiste verde (siempre y cuando venga a cuento con la charla o algún comentario que haya hecho el público), pero ¿centrar la magia en esa temática? Me resulta realmente extraño...

----------


## hardmix

hay un video que vi en una de estas paginas que albergan videos de una mujer que usaba un fp y hacia desaparecer el pañuelo luego aparecia en la chaqueta y se la sacaba luego en el sosten y se lo sacaba luego en los calzones y se los sacaba y la ultima parte cuando ya no le quedaba mas ropa sacaba el pañuelo de... weno imaginense


el que quiera el video que me mande un mensaje privado



Saludos

----------


## mayico

nemesis amigo, quiero decirte que nadie ha dicho que quiera centrar su actuación solo en eso, si miramos bien, la persona que empezó este tema solo preguntó por algún juego o si alguien sabe algo sobre algún juego para escenario en magia erótica nada mas, no dijo que toda la actuación ni nada parecido seríra erótica.

y bueno decir que el que comenzó este tema ya tendrá las cosas claras o pasará del tema, porque no ha vuelto a contestar en él.

----------


## dante

alomejor le da verguenza  :Oops:   :D

----------


## mentalmagic

Yo conozco algun truco de este temario: esta por ejemplo el libro de colorear, que en vez de aparecer dibujillos aparecen imágenes eróticas, la verdad que es muy divertido. Por otro lado están la cuerdas que luego aparece un sujetador, tambien divertido. Un saludo

----------


## aramis82

hola! es mi primer post: he hecho magia en un casamiento gay, e hice magias que funcionarian muy muy bien también en una despedida de soltera de mujer. Una es la de "tragarse el sable", es con la que empezé y los gays y las chicas ardian, gritababn como locos. Se trata de tragarse un globo de los largos de globología entero. La otra es la "banana cortada" en la que las bananas repartidas entre el público aparecen cortadas magicamente. Esta idea original es de tamariz, pero le cambié la rutina. No son magias porno, pero pueden tener un contenido sexual alto, y los chistes o gags que uno use le darán mas o menos tono erotico. Aquí envío el link al video del casamiento gay, mando la parte donde está la banana y el globo:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cYzeL2d2LiU

si quieren ver las dos otras partes, se meten en los videos del usuario aramis82 de youtube.

espero les guste, saludos

PD: al que quiera saber como hacerlos, me manda un mail y le explico:

martinrieznik@hotmail.com

----------


## magojuanillo

un juego que tambien esta bien y sirve para sacar unas risas es el de pañuelo a bragas,a mi me gusta hacerlo de vez en cuando y a gente le gusta tambien,un saludo

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Aqui les voy les envio un link para que tengas ideas de como realizar un espectaculo de solteros con Magia Erotica.
http://www.dalealplay.com/informacio....php?con=24604

----------

